# laterite ?



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

Is there a cheap source for laterite in the states ?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Good question. I don’t see it anymore. I think laterite is sourced from India and it has gotten expensive.
an alternative is seachem Flourite.

this laterite for $13/0.7lbs








Amazon.com: Brightwell Aquatics FlorinBase Laterite Powder - Natural Laterite Clay Substrate for Planted and Freshwater Shrimp Aquaria, : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Brightwell Aquatics FlorinBase Laterite Powder - Natural Laterite Clay Substrate for Planted and Freshwater Shrimp Aquaria, : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

jake37 said:


> Is there a cheap source for laterite in the states ?


If your looking for a cheap substrate with Fe and high CEC then Turface still works well. The old gray is long gone but 'Turface Pro League Elite Champion Brown' isn't bad. $30 for a 50lb bag. Looks like I have to order it ahead of time now in Kansas City.

breakdown: 
SiO2 - 60%
Fe2O3 - 5%

Less than 5% (way less):
Al2O3 - Aluminium oxide (inert filler)
CaO - calcium oxide
MgO - Magnesium oxide
K2O - Potassium oxide
Na2O - Sodium oxide
TiO2 - Titanium dioxide (inert filler)


----------

